# Portuguese Visa, I'm lost



## jalan5157 (4 d ago)

Hello All, after many emails with VFS global, each more conflicting than the last, I'm here needing help.
My fiance is Ukrainian with "Full Protected Status" in Portugal. I'm a US citizen, in Portugal but returning to the US soon. I have only 30 of my 90 days left till mid April.
At the moment, my needs are simple. I just need a visa for 6 months (or more) but no need for a resident. I see on the site "visiting family/friends" which seems right, but a bit unclear.
Can I apply for a visa for this term without the full resident visa requirements?
What's required for this?
Lastly, I'm from Pennsylvania. The options for an appointment are Washington D.C, New York, or California(only these 3). VFS sent me and email saying New Jersey has jurisdiction? (What???) Those people and support are terrible.
Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. I've read everything but am more lost than when I started.

Thank you


----------

